# GT: Knicks vs. Lakers (3/29)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Tues Mar 29, 2005
10:30 Eastern *</center>






































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Tim Thomas/Kurt Thomas/Mike Sweetney





































Chucky Atkins/Kobe Bryant/Caron Butler/Brian Grant/Chris Mihm

Notes: Odom is questionable and the Lakers are on a 8 game losing streak.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

vBookie - Lakers favored by 4 1/2: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=153617


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

You gotta hope knicks could at least cover this.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

lakers losing streak ends today!


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

I think lakers will win this one


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

We should AT LEAST cover this spread. If not then that would be VERY embarrasing to all knicks and knick fans.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knicks down 2 with Kurt Thomas leading the way with 10 points.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Knicks 46
Lakers 51

The second quarter almost was a disastor for the Knicks but they score some 5 points in the last minute or so to only trail by 5 going into the second half. Very surprised that Butler all scores with 17.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I guess Ill tune in now. I didnt watch the golden st. game or the 1st half of this game. Im bored, so im gonna go watch.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Crawford hits a 3 and the Knicks are within 4.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Fordy74 said:


> I guess Ill tune in now. I didnt watch the golden st. game or the 1st half of this game. Im bored, so im gonna go watch.


ive been watching aqua teen hunger force instead.. waiting for the draft lottery


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Lakers are up 11 with 1:52 to go.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Ft by Marbury and a layup by Ariza has cut the lead to 8 with a minute to go.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is the end of the 3rd and the Knicks are down by 7. Marbury now leads all scorees with 29 points with all his FT's made.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Kobe misses two from the line, hes only 7-12 from the stripe tonight.

After the third the Lakers are up 86-79.

Marbury has 29-4-9
Crawford has 16-2-9
Kurt Thomas has a double double with 12 and 10 boards.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Marbury has hit 2 three's so far and has made 5-6 from 3 points land but the Knicks are still down 10.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Down 12 with 8:38 to go.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Man, this game is turning into a 3 point contest, 3's everywhere.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

With 5:30 to go Marbury cuts the lead to 8.

He has 40 pts, with 11 in the 4th.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Knicks 117
Lakers 107

Marbury 45 points, 10 assists, 6 rebounds
Kurt Thomas 18 points, 15 rebounds


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

yes, the raptors have passed us! lets get those ping pong balls bouncing


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Marbury Shines, but Knicks Fade Again 



> Despite a season-high 45 points from Marbury, the Knicks fell, 117-107, on Tuesday night at the Staples Center, completing an 0-4 trip that probably makes April irrelevant. The Knicks (29-41) are one loss away from their fourth straight losing season, and they are six games out of the eighth and final playoff spot with 12 games to play.





> "When in doubt, shoot," Marbury said with a playful grin. "Jamal can take 25 shots on this team and no one will get mad. I wouldn't get mad, because if he's shooting the ball that way, then I would assume he's hitting."


 STEPH'S 45 NOT ENOUGH 



> The Knicks, who fell a season-worst 12 games below .500, will need to run the table on their final 12 games to finish .500. The Knicks gave up 42 fast-break points, which infuriated coach Herb Williams.





> The Knicks' defense was awful during this trip, allowing each of their opponents — Seattle, Portland, Golden State and the Lakers — to surpass 100 points.


Knick trip hits dead end 



> "We can't put our heads down and say it's over with," Stephon Marbury said. "As a group, everyone is trying to do the right thing."





> Bryant's dunk with 5:48 remaining in the first half gave Los Angeles the lead for good. Bryant had 13 more points in the third quarter as the Lakers extended their lead to 12. Marbury tried keeping the Knicks close and at one point had three straight three-pointers.


Looks like end of road with 0-for-4 trip out west 



> One night after benching Jamal Crawford for defensive purposes in a loss to Golden State, Knicks coach Herb Williams assigned him to guard Bryant. As it turned out, the Knicks needed someone to stop Butler, who scored 13 points as the Lakers wiped out an eight-point Knicks lead to forge a tie at 26 at the end of the first quarter.





> Whatever commitment the Knicks made to defense evaporated in the third quarter. At one point, the Lakers scored on 10 of 12 possessions as they ran their lead to 80-68. Only Marbury's hard-nosed drives to the basket and determined shotmaking kept it close as he outscored Bryant 18-13 in the period, which ended with the Lakers holding an 86-79 lead.


----------

